# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوة لحضور مناقشة مشروع تخرجي ^_^

## shams spring

*
باسمي واسم زملائي بمشروع التخرج بحب ادعيكم على مشروع تخرجي يوم الخميس 5-1 
في كلية الحصن الجامعية 
**
وحضوركم يشرفنا ^_^

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بالتوفيق يارب للجميع ، و ألف مبروك شمس لإلك ولزملائك .
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*مبارك مقدماَ*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الف مبروك وبالتوفيق  وين المناقشة بأي مكان بالكلية واي ساعة؟
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هلا ا شاء الله انا جايه هداك اليوم بس خبريني  وين والف الف الف مبارك

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الف مبروك و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مبارك حبيبتي تتهني..!!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مروك ألف مبروك حبيبتي منها لـ الاعلى*

----------


## داليا

مبروك عنجد فرحتلك

----------


## rand yanal

مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك يا بعدي تتهني ^_^

أنااااااااااااااااااااااا ,, اول الناس أكيد  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

> *الف مبروك وبالتوفيق  وين المناقشة بأي مكان بالكلية واي ساعة؟
> *



*
الله يبارك فيك يا هدوووووء  المناقشة يوم الخميس 5-1 

 بالكلية بمبنى الخوارزمي  بقاعة الاجتماعات (الندوات) 

الساعة 2 تقريبا .. 
المناقشة الي قبلنا هي الي رح تحكمنا يعني بس يطلعو الي قبلنا رح ندخل فورا .....

اهلا وسهلا فيك بتشرفنا ... ورح كون سعيدة بحضورك ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

*دموع ..طوق .... سكربت ..... قلعتي الابدية.....صديقة بنت الشديفات....داليا
الله يبارك فيكم يا رب .... وبتشرف بحضوركم ^_^ ادعوووووووووووووولي لاني كتير خايفة

رند حبيبتي انتي ما بدك عزومة هه .... بتنورييييييييييييييييييييي ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

> هلا ا شاء الله انا جايه هداك اليوم بس خبريني  وين والف الف الف مبارك


*مها بتشرفي واهلا وسهلا فيكي ... انتي تعالي مع رند وهي بدلك وين واي ساعة  واهلا وسهلا فيكي وبالكل ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

نيابة عن شمس لأنها مشغولة بالمشروع وخايفة طبعا .. وكلتني أحكيلكم عن موعد المناقشة 
المناقشة يوم الخميس 5-1 

 بالكلية بمبنى الخوارزمي بقاعة الاجتماعات (الندوات) 

 الساعة 1 أو 1.30 تقريبا .. 

  ومبااااارك لشمس وعقبال الدراسات العليا يارب  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

الله يوفقك يا شمس يا شموسة*

----------


## الوسادة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك شموسة الله يوفقك يا رب و انشالله حياتك كلها نجاح بنجاح*

----------

